# ICB 2.0 - Bremsaufnahme [Update: Ergebnisse]



## nuts (6. August 2014)

Heute gilt es, eine Schnittstelle zu definieren: Wie soll die Hinterradbremse am Alutech IBC 2.0 befestigt werden? Montage nach IS oder PM Standard? Für 160, 180 oder 200 mm Scheiben?


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB 2.0 - Bremsaufnahme [Update: Ergebnisse]*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (6. August 2014)

Selbst an einem Enduro braucht man nicht zwangsläufig 200mm hinten....180 reichen am ICB daher locker aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bavragor (6. August 2014)

Würde auch eine PM-Aufnahme an dieser Stelle beim IBC funktionieren? (mir ist bewusst, dass das im Bild IS2000 und wahrscheinlich ein Hardtail ist)

http://www.gebla.de/Rahmen/008/MTB-ST07-DropL10.JPG


----------



## k.nickl (6. August 2014)

IS2000 mit 160mm und ein Hoch auf die Vernunft


----------



## Alpine Maschine (6. August 2014)

Ich bin von PM überzeugt worde, trotz der technisch besseren Lösung.

Da ist nämlich noch der Anwender. Und die Folgen bei einer Fehlmontage (kein Kraftschluss) sind bei PM geringer als bei IS.

Zusätzlich ist der Gewindeeinsatz, wenn er kaputt geschraubt wird, das allerbilligste Teil überhaupt. Bei einem IS-Sattel kann man noch das Gewinde des Sattels zerstören.


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (6. August 2014)

@Bavragor Gehen tut es auf jeden Fall, Scott macht das an fast all ihren Rahmen mit PM Aufnahme.





Wie hier am Genius.


----------



## R.C. (6. August 2014)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> Selbst an einem Enduro braucht man nicht zwangsläufig 200mm hinten



Nicht einmal am DHler brauche ich 20cm hinten. 16 passen fuer ein Trailbike wunderbar, wer mehr will, fuer den gibt's ja Adapter - nur kleinere Scheiben gehen so schwer


----------



## Alpine Maschine (6. August 2014)

16 bin ich d'accord.


----------



## mw360 (6. August 2014)

Ich fahr 180mm Scheiben an meinem Fuel EX (120 Trailbike) und es reicht manchmal nicht. 200mm + PM.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (6. August 2014)

mw360 schrieb:


> Ich fahr 180mm Scheiben an meinem Fuel EX (120 Trailbike) und es reicht manchmal nicht. 200mm + PM.



200 mm hinten ist überdimensioniert finde ich.
Aber jedem das seine...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. August 2014)

PM 160 und man alle Optionen und jeder kann draufmachen was er will.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (6. August 2014)

PM 180. das mindestmass an einem ENDURO und wer mehr will nimmtn adapter. 

weiss nich warum das diskutiert werden muss...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (6. August 2014)

Es soll aber kein Enduro werden.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (6. August 2014)

mw360 schrieb:


> Ich fahr 180mm Scheiben an meinem Fuel EX (120 Trailbike) und es reicht manchmal nicht. 200mm + PM.


Das Hinterrad blockiert doch schon bei 160mm. Mehr brauch man für ein Trailbike nicht.


----------



## Enginejunk (6. August 2014)

na wasn dann? light-freeride? mini-downhill? zwerg-big-bike? long-travel-slopestyle?  wieviele scheissbezeichnungen müssen noch erfunden werden damit man dem schubladendenken gerecht wird? 

jetz hab ich mich einmal an enduro gewöhnt, is das auch wieder falsch! ach scheisse, super-enduro gibts ja auch noch!


----------



## Enginejunk (6. August 2014)

und ich bin trotzdem für ne 180 PM hinten.


----------



## kasimir2 (6. August 2014)

PM mit Einsatz, 160mm reicht.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. August 2014)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> weiss nich warum das diskutiert werden muss...



Weiß auch nicht warum 160 noch diskutiert werden muß 

und 





> wer mehr will nimmtn adapter.



G.


----------



## Enginejunk (6. August 2014)

160 find ich doch etwas mager... die paar gramm machen doch keinen unterschied im gewicht, aber für längere abfahrten wesentlich weniger belastete bremsen.


----------



## KainerM (6. August 2014)

IS2000 ist Pfusch, daher bleibt nur PM übrig. Belastungsgerecht, leichter, schöner.


----------



## dkc-live (6. August 2014)

PM180 Punkt. Fahren sowieso 90% 203/180 bzw 180/180. Sieht einfach schöner aus. Außerdem halten die Bremsbeläge länger.


----------



## Enginejunk (6. August 2014)

sagich doch PM 180.  is fürn super-AM-slopefreestyler am besten.


----------



## tobsinger (6. August 2014)

eigentlich bin ich auch für IS aber PM mit gewindeeinsatz ist das Beste aus beidem kombiniert!

und das ganze für 180mm.

160er mit 42KB ?! da ist ja das KB größer als die Bremsscheibe, och nö, dit sieht sch**** aus.


----------



## veraono (6. August 2014)

Ich sehe in IS2000 keine Nachteile, hatte in 10 Jahren nie nicht kein einziges Problem damit ( bei allen verfügbaren Scheibengrößen an 3 verschiedenen Rahmen).
Optisch finde ich die PM-Aufnahmegeschwüre an so manchem Ausfallende (neben dem Vergleichsweise hohen Herstellungsaufwand) auch nicht immer besser und die 15g Mehrgewicht sind für mich kein Argument für oder gegen irgendwas.


----------



## Pilatus (6. August 2014)

IS für 160mm und mit einem Adapter alle Bremsen auf alle Größen bringen.


----------



## ONE78 (6. August 2014)

160 reicht mir völlig aus! Und son adapter auf größer kann sich jeder einfach besorgen. Andersrum is schwierig!
ich bin inzwisch auch für PM, sieht einfach cleaner aus und funktioniert super.

ich fände ja die position der breme im hinterbaudreieck oder oben drauf viel interessanter zum abstimmen.


----------



## Yberion666 (6. August 2014)

160 mm Postmount
Über die Aufnahme lässt sich streiten, aber hinten würde ich doch gerne 160 mm Scheiben fahren können. Ich hatte an meinem Hardtail mal kurzzeitig ne 180er Scheibe hinten und das blockierte mir einfach schon viel zu schnell. Und ich bin mit 85 kg sicher auch kein Leichtgewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (6. August 2014)

grobmotoriker?


----------



## chorge (6. August 2014)

Falsche Reifen? Also z.B. Schwalbe... GRINS


----------



## Alpine Maschine (6. August 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> ...
> 160er mit 42KB ?! da ist ja das KB größer als die Bremsscheibe, och nö, dit sieht sch**** aus.


 Das große KB sieht immer schei55e aus.


----------



## Gefahradler (6. August 2014)

Ich habe für PM 180 gestimmt, die 15g Scheibe mehr kann man locker verkraften. Wenn wir auswechselbare Ausfallenden bekommen würde ich die Gewindeeinsätze allerdings weglassen, da der Kraftfluss in den Rahmen beschissen ist und bei Gewindedefekt einfach das Ausfallende getauscht werden kann.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (6. August 2014)

Wie wär es denn mit einem Einsatz? Da kann man dann nen IS160 oder PM180-Adapter drauf schrauben?

Und wenn man brakeless fährt, dann ist der Hinterbau ganz clean.


----------



## Yberion666 (6. August 2014)

chorge schrieb:


> Falsche Reifen? Also z.B. Schwalbe... GRINS





Enginejunk schrieb:


> grobmotoriker?



Grobmotoriker kann sein 
Und Schwalbe stimmt. Rocket Ron. Verrät vielleicht auch, dass ich nicht unbedingt zur Zielgruppe des ICB 2.0 gehöre, aber wenn es denn wirklich ein leichtes, schnelles Trailbike wird, dann könnte es auch was für mich sein.


----------



## Dominik19xx (6. August 2014)

.


----------



## fullspeedahead (6. August 2014)

Nichts ist unnötiger als PM 160!! Kombiniert einfach nur die Nachteile beider Welten (man braucht einen Adapter und man hat den Mehraufwand und die Gefahr der Beschädigung).

IS hat in meinen Augen nur mehr auf Billigbikes was verloren.

-> PM 180! da spart sich dann ein großer Teil der Nutzer den Adapter, sieht gut aus, macht Sinn.

@Yberion: wenn die Bremse mit 180mm zu viel Bremskraft hat - umso besser, länger haltbare Beläge montieren, fertig.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. August 2014)

Irgendwie könnte man bei den Begründungen zu PM 180 immer auch eine andere Zahl reinschreiben und der Sinn würde der Gleiche sein 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yberion666 (6. August 2014)

fullspeedahead schrieb:


> @Yberion: wenn die Bremse mit 180mm zu viel Bremskraft hat - umso besser, länger haltbare Beläge montieren, fertig.



Das ist ein Argument!


----------



## garbel (6. August 2014)

PM 160 mit Inlay. Nicht jeder kratzt an der 3-stelligen Gewichtsgrenze und starke Bremsen gibt's sowieso genug.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (6. August 2014)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Ich habe für PM 180 gestimmt, die 15g Scheibe mehr kann man locker verkraften. Wenn wir auswechselbare Ausfallenden bekommen würde ich die Gewindeeinsätze allerdings weglassen, da der Kraftfluss in den Rahmen beschissen ist und bei Gewindedefekt einfach das Ausfallende getauscht werden kann.




Wechselbare Ausfallenden sind für die Serie nicht geplant... das machen wir nur für die Funktionsmuster, a) weil wir da was aus dem Regal nehmen können und es mir b) ein persönliches Anliegen ist, zu zeigen, dass die 425er Kettenstreben zu kurz sind  c)Und wenn ich doch niemanden überzeugen kann, dann fahre ich später einfach das Funktionsmuster mit langem Radstand 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (6. August 2014)

Zu den Standards PM vs. IS:

Ich selbst bin noch ein großer Freund von der guten alten IS-Aufnahme:

- Die Struktur vom Ausfallende bzw. der Bremsaufnahme ist wesentlich einfacher und baut nicht so stark in die Tiefe. Das macht die Fertigung wesentlich einfacher und günstiger.
- Das Mehrgewicht durch den Adapter wird durch die einfachere Struktur meist wieder wett gemacht.
- Es sind keine Gewinde im Rahmen und man kann auf so einen schweren Kram wie Quergewindebolzen (plus die notwendige Materialanhäufung um den Quergewindebolzen) verzichten.
- Eine IS-Aufnahme lässt sich nach dem Schweißen einfacher Plan fräsen.

Für eine PM spricht aus meiner Sicht:

- Sieht meistens besser/technischer aus.
- Postmount ist "in".
- Eine PM ist (angeblich) sicherer/steifer... allerdings habe ich erst eine defekte IS-Aufnahme gesehen (zufällig heute). Da war das Problem aber anscheinend ein Materialfehler (das hintere Auge war regelrecht ausgerissen und zwar nicht in der Lastrichtung).

Meine letzten Bikes haben allesamt eine PM-Aufnahme, allerdings hat das eher was mit den Ansprüchen des Marktes zu tun, als mit technischer Notwendigkeit...


----------



## Thiel (6. August 2014)

Habe für IS 2000 gestimmt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wechselbare Ausfallenden sind für die Serie nicht geplant... das machen wir nur für die Funktionsmuster, a) weil wir da was aus dem Regal nehmen können und es mir b) ein persönliches Anliegen ist, zu zeigen, dass die 425er Kettenstreben zu kurz sind  c)Und wenn ich doch niemanden überzeugen kann, dann fahre ich später einfach das Funktionsmuster mit langem Radstand
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan


Jaja, immer Plan B in der Tasche 

Bin auch für IS, Sattel schön im Hinterbaudreieck so wie hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (6. August 2014)

IS habe ich echt schätzen gelernt, daher hinten IS, dann kann sogar die RR Fraktion 140er Scheibchen fahren.

Und hört mit diesen beknackten innenliegenden Aufnahmen auf, schonmal bei sowas die Bremse ausgerichtet?


----------



## kephren23 (6. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Bei einem IS-Sattel kann man noch das Gewinde des Sattels zerstören.



Was für ein Gewinde am Sattel?

IS ist definitiv keine schlechte Wahl, aber damit alle fahren können was sie möchten min. PM6'.


----------



## veraono (6. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Wie wär es denn mit einem Einsatz? Da kann man dann nen IS160 oder PM180-Adapter drauf schrauben? Und wenn man brakeless fährt, dann ist der Hinterbau ganz clean.


Da verstehe ich mal den Sinn gar nicht mehr, einen Einsatz für eine Bremscheibenaufnahme für die ich dann im Zweifel nochmal einen Adapter brauch?? 
Die Welt könnte so einfach sein ... mit IS2000.

Und wer im Wald Brakeless fahren will, der soll bitte auch Helmless und Nackt mit Hirschgeweih fahren.

Aber vielleicht hab ich auch einfach die Ironie hinter deinen Worten übersehen.



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Zu den Standards PM vs. IS:
> 
> Ich selbst bin noch ein großer Freund von der guten alten IS-Aufnahme:
> 
> ...


Schön auf den Punkt gebracht, außer einem aktuellen Trend und optischer Geschmacksache spricht eigentlich nix so richtig FÜR eine PM-Aufnahme.


----------



## Plumpssack (6. August 2014)

Ich würde gerne 160mm benutzen. Komme damit bei 70kg mit meinem 6.Point überall zurecht und es spart rotierende, ungefederte Masse.
Einen Adapter für größere Scheiben kann man immer benutzen.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. August 2014)

Normalerweise hätte ich ja auch für IS gestimmt. Aber die Chance ist so gering das das abgstimmt wird, das ich lieber meine Stimme PM160 gegeben hab.
Da es die einzige vernünftige Variante nach IS ist, hinten auch eine 203er Scheibe fahren zu können.
Aber wahrscheinlich wird die Gartenzaunbesitzermasse eh wieder PM180 wählen 

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> IS habe ich echt schätzen gelernt, daher hinten IS, dann kann sogar die RR Fraktion 140er Scheibchen fahren.
> 
> Und hört mit diesen beknackten innenliegenden Aufnahmen auf, schonmal bei sowas die Bremse ausgerichtet?


Ja, gestern erst. Ist doch kein Problem? Schrauben lösen, Bremshebel ziehen, evtl. kurz am Sattel Wackeln, Schrauben leicht anziehen, danach fest ziehen, wie immer. Macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## kephren23 (6. August 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> .
> Aber wahrscheinlich wird die Gartenzaunbesitzermasse eh wieder PM180 wählen
> 
> G.


----------



## veraono (6. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne 160mm benutzen. Komme damit bei 70kg mit meinem 6.Point überall zurecht und es spart rotierende, ungefederte Masse.
> Einen Adapter für größere Scheiben kann man immer benutzen.


Wenn du im Blindvergleich den Unterschied der "ungefederten rotierenden Masse" einer 160 vs. 180´er Scheibe rausfährst bekommst du die goldene Erbse und darfst den Prinzen heiraten.
Gglaube aber auch dass 160mm für die meisten ausreichend sein wird (wobei das erfreulicherweise bei einer IS-Aufnahme gar keine Rolle spielen würde ).


----------



## Kharne (6. August 2014)

Der IS auf x Adapter wiegt vllt. 20 Gramm, da mit der Fuchserei anzufangen? 

@Lt.AnimalMother:
Das funktioniert blöderweise noch lange nicht mit jeder Bremse so einfach


----------



## Parlendin (6. August 2014)

Mir ist ja egal was an das Rad kommt, aber mal ehrlich: Wie oft demontiert man dei Bremse? 1 mal im jahr? Alle paar Jahre? Wer dann jammert, das er die Gewinder rund dreht, hat entweder keine Geduld und für den ist ein Innenlager auch nur Handfest eingeschraubt. Wenn man nicht die billigsten Schrauben nimmt die man finden kann und eine Minute in seinem Leben darauf verbringt, darauf zu achten das die Schraube gerade sich einschraubt, braucht keine Gewindeeinsätze oder IS. Ich habe seit 2008 an so vielen Bikes geschraubt und so viele Bremsen an und abgebaut und noch kein einziges Gewinde jemals rund gedreht, da finde ich es echt lächerlich zu behaupten, das man unbedingt ersatz gewinde braucht. Die meisten fahren ihr Rad doch eh nur maximal 5 Jahre und einen Typ Bremse. Zum wechseln der Beläge muss man mittlerweile fast nirgends mehr die Bremse demontieren, sondern einfach nur das Laufrad raus nehmen. Die Chance sich die Gewinde rund zu drehen ist somit geringer als an den Pedalen.
Wie das Fertingungstechnisch ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, bearbeitet muss aber eh beides werden, zwei Gewinde oder etwas plan fräsen macht dann glaube ich nicht den gigantischen unterschied im Preis, als ob das Rad am ende wegen PM nen 100er mehr kosten würde.

Bzgl Scheibengröße: Ich habe mit meinen damals 60 kg und ner Elixir R, auf ne längeren abfahrt an einem 140 mm Bike, gemerkt das die Scheibe zu klein ist hinten, das hat keinen Spaß gemacht. Das soll ein Bike zum heizen werden, das Gewicht an der Scheibe ist vernachlässigbar, der Gewinn an sicherheit und Standfestigkeit aber enorm. Hört auf Gewicht an eurem Anker zu sparen, das kann über Krankenhaus oder Fahrspaß entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Der IS auf x Adapter wiegt vllt. 20 Gramm, da mit der Fuchserei anzufangen?
> 
> @Lt.AnimalMother:
> Das funktioniert blöderweise noch lange nicht mit jeder Bremse so einfach


Das hat bisher bei jeder Avid und Shimano geklappt. Warum auch nicht? Nen Kumpel hat die Avids vorgestern per Auge in dem Hinterbau eingestellt und sie waren Schleiffrei. Wenn das nicht klappt würde ich vermuten dass die Kolbven ungleichmäßig zurück fahren.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (6. August 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Was für ein Gewinde am Sattel?
> 
> IS ist definitiv keine schlechte Wahl, aber damit alle fahren können was sie möchten min. PM6'.


Bremssattel/Bremszange.



Parlendin schrieb:


> ... Ich habe seit 2008 an so vielen Bikes geschraubt und so viele Bremsen an und abgebaut und noch kein einziges Gewinde jemals rund gedreht, da finde ich es echt lächerlich zu behaupten, das man unbedingt ersatz gewinde braucht. ...



Ich genau eines. Und ich schraube seit ca 1992. An einem IS-XTR-Sattel. Vor ein paar Tagen. Man muss sich reichlich dumm anstellen, aber jeder hat mal einen schlechten Tag.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (6. August 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> ...
> Aber vielleicht hab ich auch einfach die Ironie hinter deinen Worten übersehen. ..



Jupp.


----------



## kephren23 (6. August 2014)

Welcher Sattel hat denn noch ein Gewinde für die Befestigung?

Das ist ja der Vorteil von IS, das alle Gewinde im Adapter sind.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (6. August 2014)

XTR 975


----------



## kephren23 (6. August 2014)

okay kannte ich nicht, aber is auch schon ein Auslaufmodell. Gibts sowas auch in der neuen Produktpalette?

Naja nen PM-Sattel ist dann natürlich sinnvoller.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (7. August 2014)

Ne, denke nicht. Ist aus der letzten 9-fach-XTR.

IS-Rahmen und PM-Bremse halte ich persönlich seit je her für die beste Kombi.


----------



## Plumpssack (7. August 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Wenn du im Blindvergleich den Unterschied der "ungefederten rotierenden Masse" einer 160 vs. 180´er Scheibe rausfährst bekommst du die goldene Erbse und darfst den Prinzen heiraten.
> Gglaube aber auch dass 160mm für die meisten ausreichend sein wird (wobei das erfreulicherweise bei einer IS-Aufnahme gar keine Rolle spielen würde ).


Wenn ich 50gramm an den Scheiben spare, 50 an den Felgen, 50 an den Speichen, 50 an der Cassette und 50 an den Naben sind meine Laufräder aber schon ein viertel Kilo leichter. Alles läppert sich und wenn man ein wirklich leichtes Bike aufbauen will achtet man halt auf jedes Gramm.

Ausserdem ist eine kleinere Scheibe robuster, schleift/kingelt weniger und ich spare mir noch den Adapter bei 160mm PM.


----------



## KainerM (7. August 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Die Welt könnte so einfach sein ... mit IS2000.



Einfach? Einen Aufnahmestandard, der zwischen vorne und hinten unterscheidet, bei dem mittlerweile quasi zwingend ein Adapter notwendig ist, dessen Ausführung nicht Belastungsgerecht ist, der keine Verstellbarkeit in der entscheidenden Ebene (in Achsrichtung halt) bietet, und dessen einzige echte Rechtfertigung ist dass der Rahmen schön billig zu fertigen ist, das nennt man heute also "einfach"?

Postmount setzt sich mit gutem Grund durch. Erstens ist es steifer (bei IS baut man einen relativ großen Hebel auf ziemlich fligrane Flansche, besonders bei großen Scheiben), zweitens hält der Bremssattel selbst bei nicht fest genug angezogenen Schrauben einwandfrei (Bei IS bringt man dann quasi reine Scherung in eine Schraube), drittens kommt man eben ohne Adapter aus.

Ein kaputtes PM-Gewinde habe ich erst ein mal gesehen, hier im Forum, eine Gabel mit verkehrt montiertem Adapter nach Sturzschaden. Das Gewinde ziehen echt nur Grobmotoriker ausm Rahmen... Selbst bei den Gabeln, die bekanntlich auf Magnesium setzen, hält das. Und selbst wenn man es schaffen WÜRDE, kann man immer noch ein Helicoil einsetzen.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (7. August 2014)

wer fährt vorne nicht ne 20mm größere bremsscheibe als hinten? da war die unterschiedliche aufnahme doch ideal. so komme ich an meinem 2014er rahmen mit 2014er gabel zu adapterfreien 180/160.

aber warum soll man bei is2000 noch die scheibengröße abstimmen? alles andere als der normale hinterrad-is2000 führt doch zu völligem chaos, da kein hersteller so schlau ist die adapter relativ statt absolut zu benennen.


----------



## BrandX (7. August 2014)

Das Erstaunliche an dieser Diskussion ist,das fast jede Argumentation auch schlüssig klingt.Von daher wird es wohl zu einer simplen
Mehrheitsentscheidung kommen.Da der Mensch sich halt gern an Superlativen orientiert,würde ich mit einem kleinen Blick in die
Zukunft schon einmal vorsichtshalber die größere 180er Scheibe als adapterfreien Standard setzen.Ist doch ähnlich dem Federweg,
der über die letzten Jahre immer weiter angewachsen ist.Waren anfangs noch 120mm AM,müssen es heut schon 150mm sein.
Die Grenzen verschieben sich halt immer nach oben und dank intelligentem Marketing glaubts auch irgendwann jeder.Ich hab hier
schon Aussagen gelesen,das man unter einer 4-Kolbenbremse besser kein Transalp mehr bestreiten sollte.Und das obwohl es vor
20 Jahren schon Leute gab,die es mit nem Starrbike und einer simplen Felgenbremse geschafft haben.Aus heutiger Sicht für manchen geradezu undenkbar.
Soviel zum Thema Mainstream
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## mhubig (7. August 2014)

Einmahl PM in 180 mit Gewindeeinsätzen bitte, ungefähr so:


----------



## IceQ- (7. August 2014)

Meine Meinung:

IS 2000 ist okay. DIe 10 Gramm sind kein Argument.PM wie bei Nicolai sieht natürlich viel bessr aus!
Ich persoenlich fahre 180/180, weil bspw. der Eigerbike in CH den Bremsen extrem viel abverlangt und das würde ich auch gerne vorne sehen, aber 160 hinten passt schon.


----------



## saturno (7. August 2014)

is2000 und ruhe ist. dann kann jeder die scheibengröße fahren die er möchte, adapter machts möglich. und, die bremszange hat eh ne pm befestigung..........................


----------



## dkc-live (7. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Zu den Standards PM vs. IS:
> 
> Ich selbst bin noch ein großer Freund von der guten alten IS-Aufnahme:
> 
> ...



Wofür man jetzt die Gewindeeinsätze braucht erschließt sich mir auch nicht...
Ist das für die 10 Leute die zu doof sind sich einen 10 € Drehmomentschlüssel zu kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iberia (7. August 2014)

Ich will Canti-Sockel und eine Raceline-D.


----------



## dkc-live (7. August 2014)

Iberia schrieb:


> Ich will Canti-Sockel und eine Raceline-D.


Keine U-Brake an der Kettenstrebenverbindung? Warum diesen neumodischen Cantimist


----------



## Iberia (7. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Keine U-Brake an der Kettenstrebenverbindung? Warum diesen neumodischen Cantimist


Hey Opa, geh zurück ins Museum! 

Wir wollen hier doch was völlig neues-bestehendes-altes schaffen. Und Fairness und Demokratie spielen in dem Projekt eher eine untergeordnete Rolle. Deswegen her mit den Cantis!


----------



## garbel (7. August 2014)

Stempelbremse FTW


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (7. August 2014)

Ich bringe fahrfertig circa 110kg auf das Bike und fahre selbst am DH hinten 180. Das reicht locker aus!
Aufnahme sollte PM sein mit austauschbaren Gewinden. Ob jetzt für 160 oder 180 sei mal dahingestellt... Ich denke 180 wäre besser, da es optisch attraktiver ist, wenn kein Adapter verbaut wird, bei Einsatz einer 180er Scheibe.


----------



## dkc-live (7. August 2014)

Wir wollten doch 11 Fach! Alfine mit Rücktritt


----------



## Iberia (7. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Wir wollten doch 11 Fach! Alfine mit Rücktritt


Sehr gute Idee!

Innovativ und kostengünstig! 11-fach, im Stand schaltbar und das für weniger als die Hälfte einer Rohloff!
Und den passenden Nabendynamo für die USB-Vernetzung vom gesamten bike ist auch noch gesichert.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (7. August 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Normalerweise hätte ich ja auch für IS gestimmt. Aber die Chance ist so gering das das abgstimmt wird, das ich lieber meine Stimme PM160 gegeben hab.
> Da es die einzige vernünftige Variante nach IS ist, hinten auch eine 203er Scheibe fahren zu können.
> 
> G.



Kannst du mir das erklären? Was ist an einem +43 Adapter vernünftiger als an einem +23er? Soll keine Stichelei sein, ich checks gerade wirklich nicht.

Oder beziehst du dich auf die Verfügbarkeit entsprechender Adapter?


----------



## andreas.2634 (7. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ... Sieht einfach schöner aus.



Hey, dieses Argument hast du bei der 1x/2x Diskussion aber so weit ich mich erinner nicht zählen lassen ;-)


----------



## dkc-live (7. August 2014)

andreas.2634 schrieb:


> Hey, dieses Argument hast du bei der 1x/2x Diskussion aber so weit ich mich erinner nicht zählen lassen ;-)


Ist auch kein Argument sondern eine Feststellung. Ich weiß ja nicht was an einem Pizzateller als Kassette schön ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (7. August 2014)

PM.. aber nur, weil es auswechselbare Dinger da gibt.

Hmm... ich kann mich kaum entscheiden, ob 160er oder 180er.

Zu starke Bremsen gibt's nicht. Viele Biker lassen die Bremsen schleifen und überfordern dadurch ihre Bremsen.
Die routinierten Fahrer fahren schneller und haben weniger Probs mit überhitzenden Bremsen.

Grübel... weniger Gewicht ist immer gut. Hier 20 Gramm, da 15 Gramm.. das läppert sich.
Möchte ich mich mit mangelnder Bremsleistung wegen mangelnder Routine oder speziellem Gelände herumärgern? Nö.

Ich stelle hier mal meine lainenhaften Anforderungen zurück und gönne den Pro`s ihre kleineren Scheiben.
Sonderwünsche können immer noch durch nen Adapter realisiert werden. Alle Optionen offen!
Wer 100 kg + wiegt, den stört das Mehrgewicht eines Adapters in Dimensionen +- 20 Gr auch nicht.
PM + Wechseldinger in 160 mm, bitte!


----------



## Diddo (7. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ja, gestern erst. Ist doch kein Problem? Schrauben lösen, Bremshebel ziehen, evtl. kurz am Sattel Wackeln, Schrauben leicht anziehen, danach fest ziehen, wie immer. Macht keinen Unterschied.



Damit hast du bei ner Hope Bremse danach zu 99% einen miesen Druckpunkt, zumindest ist das mein Erfahrung. Da lieber "form follows function" und die Bremse nicht innenliegend.

zum Thema:
Aus der reinen Verschleißsicht ist IS natürlich perfekt. Ist ein Gewinde versaut braucht man nen billigen Adapter den man überall schnell bekommt.


----------



## Pilatus (7. August 2014)

Diddo schrieb:


> Damit hast du bei ner Hope Bremse danach zu 99% einen miesen Druckpunkt,



dann stimmt aber was mit deiner Bremse nicht.

innenliegend sieht schick aus, dann muss aber sichergestellt werden, dass man an die schrauben rankommt und nicht die Sitzstreben im Weg sind. darum ging es glaub hier beim "einstellen".

PM ist nur dann schön, wenn man keinen Adapter braucht. und da sind sich alle uneinig. deshalb die sinnvollere Version IS mit passendem Adapter auf PM Bremssattel.


----------



## biker-wug (7. August 2014)

PM mit 180mm. In meinen Augen die perfekte Kombination. Hab ich seid Jahren an meinem Bike ohne probleme, auch das mit dem Gewinde seh ich nicht kritisch, kenn keinen der das am Rahmen schon geschafft hat. 

Eher an Gabeln.....


----------



## Diddo (7. August 2014)

Pilatus schrieb:


> dann stimmt aber was mit deiner Bremse nicht.



... mit meiner und offenbar noch ein paar anderen Bremsen von Hope. Dem Hersteller, der extra Markierungen auf die Sättel fräst an denen sie zentriert über der Scheibe ausgerichtet werden sollen. Die sind sogar so verrückt und kommunizieren das auch noch so an ihre Kunden. 
Aber du darfst mir gern erklären, was an meiner Bremse nicht stimmt. Ich konnte bislang keine Probleme feststellen.


----------



## frogmatic (7. August 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Normalerweise hätte ich ja auch für IS gestimmt. Aber die Chance ist so gering das das abgstimmt wird, das ich lieber meine Stimme PM160 gegeben hab.
> Da es die einzige vernünftige Variante nach IS ist, hinten auch eine 203er Scheibe fahren zu können.
> Aber wahrscheinlich wird die Gartenzaunbesitzermasse eh wieder PM180 wählen
> 
> G.



Und ich würde erwarten, dass Standard und Scheibengröße aus der Umfrage separat ausgewertet werden.

Wenn dein Demokratieverständnis exemplarisch ist, dann wundert mich nicht dass das Merkel uns regiert
(soll jetzt keine Anfeindung sein - auch wenn ich denke dass du einen Denkfehler machst...).

Obwohl mir das ICB relativ schnurz ist habe ich mal für die sinnvollste Kombi gestimmt.


----------



## SebT-Rex (7. August 2014)

PM180, einfache Begründung: nur derjeinge der 200 hinten fahren will braucht einen Adapter, ein potentieller 160er Fahrer bekommt zwar etwa 15g Mehrgewicht, aber 1. weniger Verschleiß bei gleicher Bremsleistung oder 2. mehr Bremssleistung bei weniger Handkraft. Bei IS bräuchte jeder einen Adapter und am Ende ist dieser Adapter nichts anderes, als eine angeschraubt PM Aufnahme.


----------



## vitaminc (7. August 2014)

> PM180, einfache Begründung: nur derjeinge der 200 hinten fahren will braucht einen Adapter, ein potentieller 160er Fahrer bekommt zwar etwa 15g Mehrgewicht, aber 1. weniger Verschleiß bei gleicher Bremsleistung oder 2. mehr Bremssleistung bei weniger Handkraft. Bei IS bräuchte jeder einen Adapter und am Ende ist dieser Adapter nichts anderes, als eine angeschraubt PM Aufnahme.



Genau deswegen habe ich auch für PM180 gestimmt


----------



## felixh. (7. August 2014)

Jip PM180/PM7 das einzig sinnvolle... Adapter von IS oder PM6 auf 200er Scheibe ist ein Graus (schwer, große Gefahr von quietschender Bremse bei 200er Scheibe) - auch wenn mir 180er reichen würde hinten...

Wunder mich aber mehr warum es noch immer 140mm+ Federgabeln gibt, welche PM6 statt PM7 verbauen. Hinten 160er grad weil man eben den Adapter einsparen möchte kann ich ja noch irgendwie verstehen, aber vorne 160er? Auf einem Trailbike oder Enduro, sowas sehe ich fast nie außer evtl im Geschäft herumstehen...

Ab 160 oder spätestens 170mm Gabel, sollte da IMHO auch PM8 drauf sein... Auch am XC Bike wäre bei mir vorne eine 203er Scheibe drauf, ganz einfach um Handkraft zu sparen - Überhitzen würde ich selbst normale 160er nicht. (von so Leichtbaugraus mal abgesehen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (7. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> PM180, einfache Begründung: nur derjeinge der 200 hinten fahren will braucht einen Adapter, ein potentieller 160er Fahrer bekommt zwar etwa 15g Mehrgewicht, aber 1. weniger Verschleiß bei gleicher Bremsleistung oder 2. mehr Bremssleistung bei weniger Handkraft.



Und eine schlechtere Dosierbarkeit und teurere Scheiben. Was spricht denn bitte gegen Adapter, vor allem, wenn man auch IS in Betracht zieht?


----------



## SebT-Rex (7. August 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Und eine schlechtere Dosierbarkeit und teurere Scheiben. Was spricht denn bitte gegen Adapter, vor allem, wenn man auch IS in Betracht zieht?


beide Punkte sehe ich anders:
1. ich persönlich empfinde die negative Auswirkung hoher Handkräfte deutlich schlechter für die Dosierbarkeit als den größeren Scheibendurchmesser. Außerdem ist dieser Durchmesser nur beim ersten "anlegen" der Beläge relevant, die weitere Dosierung erfolgt über die Modelation, sprich aus dem Zusammenspiel von Hebel, Sattel und Reibpaarung.
2. ich denke, der geringfügig höhere Preis wird durch den geringeren Verschleiß von Belägen und Scheiben mehr als kompensiert.
Gegen einen Adapter spricht eigentlich immer das Wesen des Adapters: er ist nie optimal, sondern immer ein Zugeständnis. Wenn in der Abstimmung 90% der User PM xxx als optimal erachten, warum sollten wir 100% der Käufer mit IS2000 strafen? Sollten 90% der User IS2000 bevorzugen, sieht es natürlich anders aus (und ich würde die Welt nicht mehr verstehen;-) )


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2014)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Kannst du mir das erklären? Was ist an einem +43 Adapter vernünftiger als an einem +23er? Soll keine Stichelei sein, ich checks gerade wirklich nicht.
> 
> Oder beziehst du dich auf die Verfügbarkeit entsprechender Adapter?



Weil der fast identische Adapter dafür das doppelte, mit ein bisschen Pech das dreifache kostet, wie ein Standardshimano.
Und bei komischen Rahmenkonstruktionen, bzw. komischen Stellen die Bremse anzubringen, evtl Probleme bereiten könnte.
Oder man benutzt diese Bastellösungsvariantenadapter, mit diesen nicht funktionierenden Ausgleichsscheiben, die die Schraube gerade halten sollen  

G.


----------



## felixh. (7. August 2014)

Ich hatte frühe


LB Jörg schrieb:


> Weil der fast identische Adapter dafür das doppelte, mit ein bisschen Pech das dreifache kostet, wie ein Standardshimano.
> 
> G.


Hmm, warum sollte der das dreifache kosten. 5€ online etwa egal welcher von Shimano:
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/adaptor-sm-ma-f203p-p-front-203mm-postmount-26819/wg_id-4297
vs http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/adaptor-sm-ma-f180p-p2-front-180mm-postmount-37435/wg_id-4297

Der 180er wäre dann der den du benutzt um von PM7 auf PM8 zu kommen. Also am PM7(180)er Sockel die Bremse für eine 203er Scheibe zu montieren...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2014)

frogmatic schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Wenn dein Demokratieverständnis exemplarisch ist, dann wundert mich nicht dass das Merkel uns regiert
> (soll jetzt keine Anfeindung sein - auch wenn ich denke dass du einen Denkfehler machst...).
> ...



PM160 und IS2000 läßt allen Nutzern (und mir) am leichtesten die Wahl zu machen was sie wollen. Wenn man das gerne hätte, dann muß man seine Stimme da abgeben wo sie am sinnvollsten ist.
Was ist daran falsch (bzw. undemokratisch) Nutzer von vornherein ausszuschließen und wo soll jetzt der Denkfehler sein?

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Ich hatte frühe
> 
> Hmm, warum sollte der das dreifache kosten. 5€ online etwa egal welcher von Shimano:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/adaptor-sm-ma-f203p-p-front-203mm-postmount-26819/wg_id-4297
> ...



Hehe, Ersteres ist der PM160 Adapter den ich gerne verwenden würde und weswegen ich auch PM 160 gestimmt habe. Gut und billig.
Und Zweiteres ist dem PM 180 Adapter den ich mir nie ans Rad schrauben würde..siehe Post über dir.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (7. August 2014)

Was soll an zweiterem problematisch sein? Noch dazu wirds der Adapter sein den dann die Mehrzahl der User die eine 180er Scheibe will, fahren muss (nämlich bei PM6 Sockel). Ich verstehe deinen Post über mir von hinten bis vorne kein Wort...


----------



## Pilatus (7. August 2014)

Diddo schrieb:


> ... mit meiner und offenbar noch ein paar anderen Bremsen von Hope. Dem Hersteller, der extra Markierungen auf die Sättel fräst an denen sie zentriert über der Scheibe ausgerichtet werden sollen. Die sind sogar so verrückt und kommunizieren das auch noch so an ihre Kunden.
> Aber du darfst mir gern erklären, was an meiner Bremse nicht stimmt. Ich konnte bislang keine Probleme feststellen.



ich bezog mich auf dein "nicht dran rütteln sonst ist der druckpunkt fürn Arsch". und wenn das bei allen so ist...
du stellst also deine Bremse nach einer Markierung ein?
andere ziehen den Hebel, schrauben zu, fertig...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Was soll an zweiterem problematisch sein? Noch dazu wirds der Adapter sein den dann die Mehrzahl der User die eine 180er Scheibe will, fahren muss (nämlich bei PM6 Sockel). Ich verstehe deinen Post über mir von hinten bis vorne kein Wort...



Mein Post drüber sagt dass der erste Adapter nicht paßt und der Zweite technischer Müll ist.
Hab schon mittlerweile dutzende von Bildern hier im Forum gesehen von schief eingeschraubten Schrauben. 
Einige, auch in Live, die sogar die halbrunden Ausgleichsscheiben, die das verhindern sollen, weggelassen haben.
Und bei Schmutz funkionieren die sowieso nicht mehr.

G.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (7. August 2014)

Was hier schon erstaunlich ist, dass (fast) jeder weiß, was für den ANDEREN am besten ist.


----------



## frogmatic (7. August 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> PM160 und IS2000 läßt allen Nutzern (und mir) am leichtesten die Wahl zu machen was sie wollen. Wenn man das gerne hätte, dann muß man seine Stimme da abgeben wo sie am sinnvollsten ist.
> Was ist daran falsch (bzw. undemokratisch) Nutzer von vornherein ausszuschließen und wo soll jetzt der Denkfehler sein?
> 
> G.



Es schien so, als ob du für eine andere Lösung gestimmt hättest als du selbst favorisierst. Das habe ich nicht undemokratisch genannt. Aber es klang als ob du in voreilender Erwartung hinsichtlich des Abstimmungsverhaltens des Rests der Welt dein eigenes angepasst hast. 

Dass man niemanden von vornherein ausschließt finde ich auch nett - wenn ein 60kg Spargel mit einer 160mm Scheibe auskommt dann will ich ihn auch nicht daran hindern.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (7. August 2014)

In einer Demokratie ist das doch normal, dass man a) wählt, was man will oder b) das wählt, was am stärksten gegen das wirkt, was man nicht will.

Ich zumindest mach mir jedes Mal genau diesen Gedanken. Ob ich Grüne oder SPD wähle, damit die CDU nicht stärker wird.


----------



## frogmatic (7. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Was hier schon erstaunlich ist, dass (fast) jeder weiß, was für den ANDEREN am besten ist.



Ich weiß mit Sicherheit was für DICH am besten wäre 

Ich weiß aber auch, was ICH am liebsten hätte 
Und dafür habe ich einfach gestimmt.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (7. August 2014)




----------



## R.C. (7. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Dass man niemanden von vornherein ausschließt finde ich auch nett - wenn ein 60kg Spargel mit einer 160mm Scheibe auskommt dann will ich ihn auch nicht daran hindern.



He, ich hab' fast 63kg  - jetzt, direkt nach dem Essen


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2014)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Es schien so, als ob du für eine andere Lösung gestimmt hättest als du selbst favorisierst. Das habe ich nicht undemokratisch genannt. Aber es klang als ob du in voreilender Erwartung hinsichtlich des Abstimmungsverhaltens des Rests der Welt dein eigenes angepasst hast.
> 
> Dass man niemanden von vornherein ausschließt finde ich auch nett - wenn ein 60kg Spargel mit einer 160mm Scheibe auskommt dann will ich ihn auch nicht daran hindern.





G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (7. August 2014)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ich bezog mich auf dein "nicht dran rütteln sonst ist der druckpunkt fürn Arsch". und wenn das bei allen so ist...
> du stellst also deine Bremse nach einer Markierung ein?
> andere ziehen den Hebel, schrauben zu, fertig...



Ja, Hope-Bremsen stellt man anhand der Markierung ein. Nicht ich tue das, sondern jeder, der sich an die Vorgaben des Herstellers hält. Man kann es auch mit der quick-n-dirty-Variante machen, allerdings ist dann der Druckpunkt bei weitem nicht so gut wie bei der von Hope vorgegebenen Methode. Andere Bremsen (Magura, Shimano) richte ich allerdings auch so aus wie du es beschrieben hast


----------



## Darkwing Duck (7. August 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mein Post drüber sagt dass der erste Adapter nicht paßt und der Zweite technischer Müll ist.
> Hab schon mittlerweile dutzende von Bildern hier im Forum gesehen von schief eingeschraubten Schrauben.
> Einige, auch in Live, die sogar die halbrunden Ausgleichsscheiben, die das verhindern sollen, weggelassen haben.
> Und bei Schmutz funkionieren die sowieso nicht mehr.
> ...



OK, von diesen eigenartigen Adaptern mit den Ausgleichsscheiben bin ich auch kein Fan, da gebe ich dir recht. Ganz abgesehen davon, funktioniert ein Adapter, der für 180 mm bei PM6 am Vorderrad gedacht ist, bei PM7 an der Hinterachse mit 203 mm Scheiben ohne die fehlenden 1,5 mm irgendwie auszugleichen?



felixh. schrieb:


> ... Noch dazu wirds der Adapter sein den dann die Mehrzahl der User die eine 180er Scheibe will, fahren muss (nämlich bei PM6 Sockel). ...



Spricht für mich auch klar gegen PM6. Entweder PM7 oder am besten gleich IS 

@Diddo Danke, Tippfehler beseitigt


----------



## Diddo (7. August 2014)

PM8? Du willst also nur 203er Scheiben hinten fahren? Respekt... PM7 würde mir reichen


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Was soll an zweiterem problematisch sein? ..



Mal schnell ein paar Fotos hier im Forum gesucht was die User damit so treiben...und nicht nur die User 

Nur auf den ersten Blick schön 








Hmmmh...







Ganz aktuell und trotz der Scheiben 







Und wers ganz besonders gut machen will, funktioniert auch nur mit diesem Adabpter, der verstärkt den Effekt um ein vielfaches und baut ihn noch verkehrt herum ein und versuchts festzuschrauben. Zumindest meine Theorie zu dem Bild 







G.


----------



## frogmatic (7. August 2014)

*Magura QM-26*: PM7 Sockel -> PM Sattel mit 203mm Scheibe.

Nur so nebenbei.
Damit die Verwirrung bleibt gibts ja mittlerweile auch 200mm Scheiben...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2014)

frogmatic schrieb:


> *Magura QM-26*: PM7 Sockel -> PM Sattel mit 203mm Scheibe.
> 
> Nur so nebenbei.
> Damit die Verwirrung bleibt gibts ja mittlerweile auch 200mm Scheiben...



Einen zu 100% funktionierenden gibt es ja. Der Hope macht PM 180 ja wieder erträglich  Hab gerade mal nachgeguckt, statt der 20 Euro kostet er zur Zeit nur 13.95 und ist sogar lieferbar 

Bin gespannt wie das ausgeht zwischen PM160 und PM180 

G.


----------



## dkc-live (7. August 2014)

Naja nur weil einige zu dumm sind 3 Sätze am Stück zu lesen *und* verstehen, ist es ja nicht unbedingt erforderlich einen Standard aus dem Museum zu holen.

Ich bin ja immernoch für Rücktritt! Verschleißfrei, Clean und ein Hebel weniger am Lenker. Dann hat man nur noch 2 Hebel am Lenker. Damit kommt dann auch der letzte 1x11 Fahrer zurecht!


----------



## Scili (7. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Ich bin ja immernoch für Rücktritt! Verschleißfrei,


?? Wie meinen? Seit wann?
Wenn etwas verschleissfrei ist und das Rad abbremsen kann ists nur ein Fixie- Antrieb. Also.. rel. verschleissfrei.
So nach spätestens 90 jahren sind die Beine auch oppe.


dkc-live schrieb:


> Clean und ein Hebel weniger am Lenker. !


Das sind verlockende Vorteile


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> In einer Demokratie ist das doch normal, dass man a) wählt, was man will oder b) das wählt, was am stärksten gegen das wirkt, was man nicht will.
> 
> Ich zumindest mach mir jedes Mal genau diesen Gedanken. Ob ich Grüne oder SPD wähle, damit die CDU nicht stärker wird.



... öhm... Du weißt schon, dass das alles die gleichen Verbrecher sind? Die schwarzbraunen sind nur noch n kleines bissl korrupter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (7. August 2014)

Ebens.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Naja nur weil einige zu dumm sind 3 Sätze am Stück zu lesen *und* verstehen, ist es ja nicht unbedingt erforderlich einen Standard aus dem Museum zu holen.
> 
> Ich bin ja immernoch für Rücktritt! Verschleißfrei, Clean und ein Hebel weniger am Lenker. Dann hat man nur noch 2 Hebel am Lenker. Damit kommt dann auch der letzte 1x11 Fahrer zurecht!



Wir machen ein "brake by wire" System mit Arschbackensensor => Je mehr man die Backen zusammen kneift, desto stärker wird gebremst. So fährt man auch nicht außerhalb der Komfortzone


----------



## Alpine Maschine (7. August 2014)

Und wenn man Ar5chflattern kriegt hat man auch gleich noch ABS.


----------



## GoldenerGott (7. August 2014)

Ich komme mit meinen 1,89 m und damit 80kg+ nicht mit 160'er Scheibchen zurecht. Wer in den Alpen fährt hat auch mehr Spaß mit größeren Scheiben.  Deshalb stimme ich für 180 mm. Als Kompromiss wären für Größe S und M 160 mm Sockel denkbar. Die Sockel sollten aber PM Standard haben. Alles Andere wäre Anachronismus.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2014)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Ich komme mit meinen 1,89 m und damit 80kg+ nicht mit 160'er Scheibchen zurecht. Wer in den Alpen fährt hat auch mehr Spaß mit größeren Scheiben.  Deshalb stimme ich für 180 mm. Als Kompromiss wären für Größe S und M 160 mm Sockel denkbar. Die Sockel sollten aber PM Standard haben. Alles Andere wäre Anachronismus.


 
ich kenne viele die 20cm kleiner sind wie ich, aber dennoch 20kg schwerer 

G.


----------



## GoldenerGott (7. August 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ich kenne viele die 20cm kleiner sind wie ich, aber dennoch 20kg schwerer
> 
> G.


Bei denen kommt es aber auch nicht auf die 36 g für den Adapter an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (7. August 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ich kenne viele die 20cm kleiner sind wie ich, aber dennoch 20kg schwerer
> 
> G.



Siehste, das wäre bei mir umgekehrt.



GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Bei denen kommt es aber auch nicht auf die 36 g für den Adapter an.



Doch. Da 36 Gramm zu sparen ist leichter als abzunehmen.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2014)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Bei denen kommt es aber auch nicht auf die 36 g für den Adapter an.


 
Aufs Gewicht vom Adapter kommts eh nie an....

G.


----------



## dkc-live (7. August 2014)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Bei denen kommt es aber auch nicht auf die 36 g für den Adapter an.


aber auf die 36gr Frühstücksspeck pro Stulle


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2014)

Nach der letzten Bike macht doch eh jeder Nutella auf seine Frühstücksstulle 

G.


----------



## veraono (7. August 2014)

Kenne gar niemand persönlich der eine 





LB Jörg schrieb:


> stulle


essen würde (nicht mal mit Nutella).

Es wird ja zwar eh wieder PM 180 wie´s letzte mal auch, aber die anti-IS-Hysterie von wegen Kraftfluss und Adapterschwachsinn ist sowas von überzogen, ich hab noch NIE eine abgescherte Schraube an irgendeinem IS-Adapter gesehen, und wer sowas nicht mit dem nötigen minimum an Quentchen Menschenverstand anziehen kann,  der Fliegt genauso mit PM auf die Nase und unterliegt damit der natürlichen und gerechten Selektion.
PM160 finde ich einen maximalen Schwachsinn, da fahren dann doch wieder geschätzt minimum 30% MIT einem Adapter rum und der LB Jörg hat ja schon das Gruselkabinett der möglichen Realitäten/Fehlanwendungen eines +20mm PM-Adapters vorgestellt.
Entweder IS 2000 (maximale Flexibilität) oder PM 180 (maximal "slicke cleanness")


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2014)

Das ist übriegens der einzige "Nichthorroradapter" für große Scheiben, falls wie immer PM180 gewählt wird.
Kostet zwar das Dreifache, aber dafür kein Horror 







G.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. August 2014)

Geht so, ne? Schön ist anders ...


----------



## Dakeyras (8. August 2014)

PM 180, aber bitte auf der kettenstrebe

also wie beim neuen meta am:


----------



## GoldenerGott (8. August 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> PM 180, aber bitte auf der kettenstrebe
> 
> also wie beim neuen meta am:


Wie man am Bild schön sieht, handelt es sich um einen abgestützten Eingelenker. Da ist diese Anordnung kein Problem, abgesehen davon, dass unter Umständen die Sattelstreben etwas weiter nach außen wandern und man mit den Versen dran schrabbelt, wenn man Schuhgröße 44+ hat.


dkc-live schrieb:


> aber auf die 36gr Frühstücksspeck pro Stulle



Sorry. Ich wollte nicht als Grammfuchser rüber kommen. Bin ich nicht: Bike 1-> 16 kg, Bike 2-> 13,7 kg
Aber, wenn man elegant 40 g sparen kann, warum nicht?


----------



## -N0bodY- (8. August 2014)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Wie man am Bild schön sieht, handelt es sich um einen abgestützten Eingelenker. Da ist diese Anordnung kein Problem, abgesehen davon, dass unter Umständen die Sattelstreben etwas weiter nach außen wandern und man mit den Versen dran schrabbelt, wenn man Schuhgröße 44+ hat.
> 
> 
> Sorry. Ich wollte nicht als Grammfuchser rüber kommen. Bin ich nicht: Bike 1-> 16 kg, Bike 2-> 13,7 kg
> Aber, wenn man elegant 40 g sparen kann, warum nicht?



sorry aber den Letzten Teil deiner Aussage muss ich jetzt einfach aufnehmen.  Die Vorlage ist einfach zu gut.

Elegant wäre es wenn man sich vor der tour einmal gründlich auska**t. Das später locker das doppelte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (8. August 2014)

Ja das stimmt wohl. Ich schaue bei gleich teuren Komponenten auch aufs Gewicht.



-N0bodY- schrieb:


> sorry aber den Letzten Teil deiner Aussage muss ich jetzt einfach aufnehmen.  Die Vorlage ist einfach zu gut.
> 
> Elegant wäre es wenn man sich vor der tour einmal gründlich auska**t. Das später locker das doppelte.



Das ist mumpitz. Ich habe gehört wenn man ein Leichtbaurad hat, kann man sich vorher auch auskacken...


----------



## Ganiscol (8. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Wenn ich 50gramm an den Scheiben spare, 50 an den Felgen, 50 an den Speichen, 50 an der Cassette und 50 an den Naben sind meine Laufräder aber schon ein viertel Kilo leichter. Alles läppert sich und wenn man ein wirklich leichtes Bike aufbauen will achtet man halt auf jedes Gramm.
> 
> Ausserdem ist eine kleinere Scheibe robuster, schleift/kingelt weniger und ich spare mir noch den Adapter bei 160mm PM.


 
Ja DU sparst was, aber alle die 180er fahren wollen, müssen zusätzliches Gewicht in Form eines Adapters in kauf nehmen - Du Egoist!


----------



## Putimir (8. August 2014)

Verstehe gar nicht, dass es noch so viele IS 2000 Anhänger gibt. Ich hatte mit meinen IS 2000 Aufnahmen wesentlich mehr Probleme als mit PM. Beim IS kann der Adapter schief sein, die Scheibe verzogen und ich muss mit Unterlegscheiben arbeiten. Beim PM schraube ich den Sattel drauf und gut ists. Zudem sieh PM oftmals besser aus. Der unterschied zwischen 160 und 180 ist schon deutlich spürbar. 203mm Scheiben sind bei diesem Einsatzzweck schon etwas überdimensioniert, fahren viele nicht mal beim Downhill. Kann man wenn man will trotzdem montieren. Ich denke PM 180 ist die Sinnvollste Entscheidung. 

Grüße


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. August 2014)

Der ware Grund für PM sind nicht die Aftermarket-Kunden, sonder die OEs. 

Eine IS einzustellen dauert wesentlich länger und ist somit teurer (außerdem braucht man Zusatzmaterial, das man bezahlen und besorgen muss. Und dran denken, bevor das Bike in Produktion geht. Wie geil wäre dass denn, wenn die Produktion still steht, weil die Passscheiben fehlen?). 

Bei den Endpreisen wundert man sich, dass tatsächlich auf jeden Cent (!) geachtet werden muss.


----------



## frogmatic (8. August 2014)

Putimir schrieb:


> Beim IS kann der Adapter schief sein, die Scheibe verzogen und ich muss mit Unterlegscheiben arbeiten. Beim PM schraube ich den Sattel drauf und gut ists.



Cool - bei PM bleiben die Scheiben immer gerade?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. August 2014)

Ja, immer! Spätestens durch die höhere Hitze beim Bremsen durch den PM-Standard ziehen die sich wieder gerade.


Das ist natürlich Blödsinn.


----------



## Plumpssack (8. August 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Ja DU sparst was, aber alle die 180er fahren wollen, müssen zusätzliches Gewicht in Form eines Adapters in kauf nehmen - Du Egoist!


Ich finde es egoistisch, wenn mir jemand die Möglichkeit nehmen will 160er Scheiben fahren zu können - egoistisch sind wir alle aber das wird praktischerweise  durch die demokratische Natur einer Umfrage kompensiert


----------



## Ganiscol (8. August 2014)

@Plumpssack da hast du natürlich völlig recht.


----------



## veraono (8. August 2014)

Putimir schrieb:


> Verstehe gar nicht, dass es noch so viele IS 2000 Anhänger gibt. Ich hatte mit meinen IS 2000 Aufnahmen wesentlich mehr Probleme als mit PM. Beim IS kann der Adapter schief sein, die Scheibe verzogen und ich muss mit Unterlegscheiben arbeiten. Beim PM schraube ich den Sattel drauf und gut ists. Zudem sieh PM oftmals besser aus. Der unterschied zwischen 160 und 180 ist schon deutlich spürbar. 203mm Scheiben sind bei diesem Einsatzzweck schon etwas überdimensioniert, fahren viele nicht mal beim Downhill. Kann man wenn man will trotzdem montieren. Ich denke PM 180 ist die Sinnvollste Entscheidung.


1. Ein _schiefer_ Adapter ist mir nun wirklich noch NIE untergekommen (Rahmenaufnahmen die nicht anständig plangefräst waren allerdings schon, allerdings unabhängig vom Standard)
2. dass man bei einem IS -> PM - Adapter mit Unterlegscheiben arbeiten müsste halte ich für ein Gerücht,
3. die Bremsscheibe _verzieht_ meiner Erfahrung nach sich fast nie (meistens _verbiegt_ sie sich durch Kontakt mit der Außenwelt, so oder so passiert das aber unabhängig vom Voodoo-Faktor des Bremsenstandards).
4. PM hat evtl. mehr Stylefaktor aber auch NUR dann, wenn man ihn ohne Adapter fahren kann (PM-PM Adapter sehen im Vergleich zu einem IS-PM Adapter m.E. aus wie Geschwüre) sonst sehe ich neben evtl. 15g. Gewichtsersparnis absolut keinen praktischen Vorteil (wird aber trotzdem absehbar wieder gewählt eben genau aus dem genannten Grund).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (8. August 2014)

IS2000


----------



## jayzi (8. August 2014)

Schlafen schon alle? Ergebnis! Ergebnis!


----------



## Tobias (8. August 2014)

*Ergebnisse*
Bis zum Ende der Umfrage sind 1.524 gültige Einträge in unserem Abstimmungsformular eingegangen (Grüße an denjenigen, der ca. 15x für IS 2000 mit 200mm als Standard abgestimmt hat – leider ausgeschieden) und die Ergebnisse der beiden Fragen sind sehr eindeutig.

*Bremsaufnahme*
Bei der Frage: “Post Mount” oder “IS” ist das Votum eindeutig zu Gunsten von PM ausgefallen. 1.336 Stimmen (88%) entfallen auf die Option mit Gewindeeinsätzen im Rahmen für die Post Mount-Aufnahme. Das ist mehr als deutlich – hier scheint es weitestgehend Einigkeit zu geben.





Gefällt mir!

#3 _Abstimmungsergebnis Bremsaufnahme absolut_






Gefällt mir!

#4 _Abstimmungsergebnis Bremsaufnahme relativ_


*Bremsscheibengröße*
Etwas weniger deutlich aber noch immer ohne jede Zweifel ist auch das Ergebnis bei der Frage, auf welche Bremsscheibengröße die Bremsaufnahme am Rahmen ausgelegt werden soll. Hier entfallen 1.061 Stimmen auf eine 180mm-Aufnahme (70%), während 255 Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer eine 160mm-Aufnahme favorisieren würden und nur 198 sich eine 200mm Bremsscheibe als Standard am Hinterrad wünschen.





Gefällt mir!

#5 _Abstimmungsergebnis Bremsscheibendurchmesser absolut_






Gefällt mir!

#6 _Abstimmungsergebnis Bremsscheibendurchmesser relativ_


*Damit steht fest: Das ICB 2.0 bekommt eine PM180-Aufnahme am Hinterbau mit austauschbaren Gewinden für maximale Haltbarkeit.*


----------



## Brainman (8. August 2014)

Finde ich gut.


----------



## jayzi (8. August 2014)

Hätte also auch gereicht, wenn nur meine Stimme gezählt hätte.


----------



## Erisch (8. August 2014)

Wow, ne Menge schwergewichtige Schleifbremser unterwegs ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (8. August 2014)

Erisch schrieb:


> Wow, ne Menge schwergewichtige Schleifbremser unterwegs ;-)


Ne, wir lassens nur alle so derb knallen.


----------



## jeahbikes (8. August 2014)

160 hätte schon auch gepasst aber das macht mir nix - gutes Ergebnis.


----------



## veraono (8. August 2014)

Erisch schrieb:


> Wow, ne Menge schwergewichtige Schleifbremser unterwegs ;-)




87% hier sind also fett und unfähig

Scheint doch die Variante zu sein mit der die WENIGSTEN hier einen Adapter oder Kompromiss eingehen müssen, das zeigt das Ergebnis zweifelsfrei, also warum jammern?
Irgendwie wird man´s schon verschmerzen mit der scheinbar schwer erträglichen Mehrleistung der Bremse zurechtzukommen.
Hätte auch was anderes besser gefunden aber ich fand dieses Ergebnis ziemlich vorhersehbar.


----------



## Erisch (8. August 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> 87% hier sind also fett und unfähig
> 
> Scheint doch die Variante zu sein mit der die WENIGSTEN hier einen Adapter oder Kompromiss eingehen müssen, das zeigt das Ergebnis zweifelsfrei, also warum jammern?
> Irgendwie wird man´s schon verschmerzen mit der scheinbar schwer erträglichen Mehrleistung der Bremse zurechtzukommen.
> Hätte auch was anderes besser gefunden aber ich fand dieses Ergebnis ziemlich vorhersehbar.



Mach doch nur Spass.

Aber warum dann nicht gleich hinten 200mm, "Irgendwie wird man´s schon verschmerzen mit der scheinbar schwer erträglichen Mehrleistung der Bremse zurechtzukommen."

Mir persoenlich wuerde es nur nicht passen weil ich dann ja, konsequenterweise, auch 200mm vorn fahren muesste. Und dann muesste ich ja, konsequenterweise, die Bremsen in meinem DH Bike auf irgendwas ueber 200mm aufruesten. Is ja aber auch wurscht, muss ja jeder selbst entscheiden. Finds nur lustig.


----------



## veraono (8. August 2014)

Erisch schrieb:


> Aber warum dann nicht gleich hinten 200mm


Ganz einfach, weils hier nur 13% wollten...


----------



## Nico Laus (9. August 2014)

Erisch schrieb:


> Mach doch nur Spass.
> 
> Aber warum dann nicht gleich hinten 200mm, "Irgendwie wird man´s schon verschmerzen mit der scheinbar schwer erträglichen Mehrleistung der Bremse zurechtzukommen."
> 
> Mir persoenlich wuerde es nur nicht passen weil ich dann ja, konsequenterweise, auch 200mm vorn fahren muesste. Und dann muesste ich ja, konsequenterweise, die Bremsen in meinem DH Bike auf irgendwas ueber 200mm aufruesten. Is ja aber auch wurscht, muss ja jeder selbst entscheiden. Finds nur lustig.


wat?


----------



## Tobias (9. August 2014)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt recht erstaunt über die hohen Werte für 200mm am Hinterrad - auch wenn sie relativ niedrig ausfallen. Jeder, der schon mal ein Auto angeschaut hat und bedenkt, dass nur bergab gebremst wird, sollte doch eigentlich dem Fakt zustimmen, dass die Scheibe am Hinterrad kleiner sein darf als die am Vorderrad. Das ICB 2.0 soll doch ein Trailbike werden...


----------



## dkc-live (9. August 2014)

Da es wieder ein differenziertes Ergebnis wie bei der Antriebsdiskussion ist:

Wir wärs wenn wir den vorderen Postmount Stängel 160 und den hinteren 180 mm machen


----------



## Pintie (9. August 2014)

Tobias schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt recht erstaunt über die hohen Werte für 200mm am Hinterrad - auch wenn sie relativ niedrig ausfallen. Jeder, der schon mal ein Auto angeschaut hat und bedenkt, dass nur bergab gebremst wird, sollte doch eigentlich dem Fakt zustimmen, dass die Scheibe am Hinterrad kleiner sein darf als die am Vorderrad.


das hat aber noch andere Gründe als die reine Bremskraft. Oder der Motorsport Vergleich ist da fast besser. Da arbeiten die Bremsbeläge halt mal bei einer Bestimmten Temperatur am besten. und da braucht man hinten kleinere Scheiben um auf die gleiche wie vorne zu kommen.

und Thema 200 hinten... war ich bis letztes Jahr auch dafür und bin es selber lange gefahren. seit ich hinten auf 180 gegangen bin und dabei knapp 100g gespart habe würde ich es gar nicht mehr als Option sehen. Hab 100kg, und fahre öfter lange Abfahrten mit dauerbremsen, hab bei 180mm keinerlei Probleme. und die Power reicht sowieso.

Gäbe es noch Bremssattel mit direkter IS Verschraubung wäre ich für IS. Da die aber unterdessen alle Adapter brauchen ist die PM Aufnahme die logische Konsequenz. Austauschbare Gewinde sind natürlich schön. 

Denke mit dem Ergebnis kann jeder Leben.


----------



## PamA2013 (9. August 2014)

Ergebniss hin oder her, ich finde an den XS und S Rahmen sollte vlt trotzdem PM 160 sein, vlt sind das ja sogar die 300 leute die dafür gestimmt haben. Für eine Frau um die 55 kilo ist vorne 180 hinten 160 total ausreichend und bei entsprechend weniger kraft sind 100 gramm am HR mehr als man denken sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (9. August 2014)

zwischen 160 und 180 liegen eher <20g. 

war bei mir auch eher Extremfall weil Adapter weg und leichte formula scheibe gegen shimano ice tech. 

ich würde das Ergebnis deuten als "die Mehrheit will das vernünftige Mittelmaß"


----------



## SofusCorn (9. August 2014)

Tobias schrieb:


> *Ergebnisse*
> Bis zum Ende der Umfrage sind 1.524 gültige Einträge in unserem Abstimmungsformular eingegangen [...]



Macht mal bitte bei den Plots die Schriftgröße größer. die Achsenbeschriftungen usw. sind auf dem Handy echt schwer zu lesen, obwohl die Balken selbst überdimensioniert sind. Das betrifft generell Plots aus diesem Umfragen. Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Plumpssack (9. August 2014)

Eine avid g3 Cleansweep wiegt in 160mm 100g und in 180mm 180g.


----------



## PamA2013 (9. August 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> zwischen 160 und 180 liegen eher <20g.
> 
> war bei mir auch eher Extremfall weil Adapter weg und leichte formula scheibe gegen shimano ice tech.
> 
> ich würde das Ergebnis deuten als "die Mehrheit will das vernünftige Mittelmaß"



Ist halt nur Schade dass damit alle die 160 wollen ausgeklammert sind.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. August 2014)

Tja, Demokratie und Vernunft.

Mit 160 hätten ALLE die Scheibe fahren können, die sie wollen. Deswegen, ganz ehrlich, würde ich als Entwickler auch auf das Ergebnis schei55en.


----------



## dkc-live (9. August 2014)

Als Entwickler würde ich mich fragen:
Wenn sowieso ein großteil PM180 will warum sollte ich dan PM160 anschweißen, wenn die meisten nach dem Kauf umrüsten auf 180 mm Scheiben. Und wenn 180 mm von Werk aus montiert ist, dann muss ich als Produzent Adapter kaufen die nur unnötig Geld kosten. Also entweder den Kunden ein Rad liefern wo er noch Geld investieren muss oder mehr Geld in die Bremsen stecken (Adapter + Montage + Lagerhaltung usw) obwohl es auch ohne ginge.

Just my 50 cent.


----------



## tobsinger (9. August 2014)

Mal ganz ehrlich: würdet ihr ein Rad nicht kaufen, welches Ihr wirklich wollt, aber leider müsst Ihr 20gr mehr in Kauf nehmen, wegen der 180er Scheibe?! 
Man kann es noch so oft falsch hier schreiben, es wird dadurch nicht richtiger, der Unterschied zwischen einer 180er und 160er Scheibe sind und bleiben rund 15-20gr. je nach Modell.


----------



## -N0bodY- (9. August 2014)

Oh man eh..... nur weil Ihr hinten mit einer 180er Scheibe fahren "müsst" (oder ihr lasst es einfach und kauft euch nen anderes Bike)  bringt euch das nicht um.  Da gewöhnt man sich 2-3 Ausfahrten drann und fertig. Falls Ihr den Unterschied überhaupt merkt. Is ja nich so als ob Ihr auf einmal von ner Stempelbremse auf Hightech Innenbelüftete Carbon Bremsen umsteigt. Es sind im Radius nur 10mm mehr. 10 fu*king mm.  

Und meiner Meinung nach ist PM 180 das einzig sinnvolle an diesem Rad. Just my 2 Cent.


----------



## Tobias (9. August 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> das hat aber noch andere Gründe als die reine Bremskraft. Oder der Motorsport Vergleich ist da fast besser. Da arbeiten die Bremsbeläge halt mal bei einer Bestimmten Temperatur am besten. und da braucht man hinten kleinere Scheiben um auf die gleiche wie vorne zu kommen.



Das bergab bezieht sich auf's MTB - beim Auto ist es so, dass die Bremsbalance bei größerer Scheibe am Hinterrad einfach unglücklich werden würde. Schau dir mal einen Audi A1 oder auch Porsche Boxster an. Da sind die Scheiben hinten kaum so groß wie beim Bike. Der Grund: die übertragbare Kraft an der Hinterachse ist einfach limitiert. Das ist aber genug OT von mir - ich kann mit PM180 sehr gut leben. Vielleicht bringt ja auch jemand den -20 Adapter inkl. Flex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Als Entwickler würde ich mich fragen:
> Wenn sowieso ein großteil PM180 will warum sollte ich dan PM160 anschweißen, wenn die meisten nach dem Kauf umrüsten auf 180 mm Scheiben. Und wenn 180 mm von Werk aus montiert ist, dann muss ich als Produzent Adapter kaufen die nur unnötig Geld kosten. Also entweder den Kunden ein Rad liefern wo er noch Geld investieren muss oder mehr Geld in die Bremsen stecken (Adapter + Montage + Lagerhaltung usw) obwohl es auch ohne ginge.
> 
> Just my 50 cent.



Vielleicht geht es um können und nicht können. PM 160=180er möglich, PM180=160er unmöglich. Mal wieder würden die, für die das Mittelmaß keine befriedigende Lösung darstellt, vernachlässigt. Und evtl. Woanders kaufen. Dann mal ehrlich, bisher sehe ich bis auf "billig" keinen Vorteil des ICB 2.0 ggü. der Konkurrenz.

Außerdem wird nach wie vor nach "Bock" entschieden, nicht nach Sinn. Und all die, die jetzt Bock auf 160 hatten, schauen in die Röhre.


----------



## dkc-live (9. August 2014)

Aha. Stimmt das Rad wird mit 180mm natürlich unfahrbar wenn man von 160 kommt. Hast Recht! Mein Fehler!


----------



## cxfahrer (9. August 2014)

Also für ein Trailbike hätte ich jetzt auf 140mm getippt.


----------



## SofusCorn (9. August 2014)

Da 180er nicht schlechter als 160er sind, sehe ich keinen sinn darin das Ergebnis zu verteufeln. Im schlimmsten Fall benötigt man das mehr an  bremsleistung nicht.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. August 2014)

Ich sehe schon, zwecklos. Wer 180 will, der hat einfach 0 (null) Verständnis für Leute, die 160 oder 200 wollen. Da gehts nicht um sinnvoll.

I'm out.


----------



## mr freilauf (9. August 2014)

ich bin für trommelbremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (9. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, zwecklos. Wer 180 will, der hat einfach 0 (null) Verständnis für Leute, die 160 oder 200 wollen. Da gehts nicht um sinnvoll.
> 
> I'm out.



doch, es ist sinnvoll.

die mehrheit kann ohne zusatz das montieren was sie wollen.

ich persönlich bin auch mit einer 160er unterwegs, weil es mir reicht, und ich die 20g leichtere Scheibe am hinterrad bevorzuge.

trotzdem ist dann 180 pm die sinnvollere entscheidung, weil sonst die mehrheit mit einem adapter rumfährt, den sie nicht braucht.

der einzige vorteil von der 160er scheibe ist eigentlich das gewicht - hier wärs aber sinnvoller, eine leichtere 180er als eine genauso schwere 160er zu nehmen.

deshalb "out" zu sein - ist doch bissl kindisch oder?


----------



## hnx (9. August 2014)

Tobias schrieb:


> Das bergab bezieht sich auf's MTB - beim Auto ist es so, dass die Bremsbalance bei größerer Scheibe am Hinterrad einfach unglücklich werden würde. Schau dir mal einen Audi A1 oder auch Porsche Boxster an. Da sind die Scheiben hinten kaum so groß wie beim Bike. Der Grund: die übertragbare Kraft an der Hinterachse ist einfach limitiert. Das ist aber genug OT von mir - ich kann mit PM180 sehr gut leben. Vielleicht bringt ja auch jemand den -20 Adapter inkl. Flex


DAS wäre doch mal eine richtige Innovation und würde mit Sicherheit für Aufsehen in der internationalen Presse sorgen.


----------



## mr freilauf (9. August 2014)

ich will ne felgenbremse


----------



## R.C. (9. August 2014)

mr freilauf schrieb:


> ich will ne felgenbremse



Pff! Semislick hinten und Brakeless-Schuhe!


----------



## mr freilauf (9. August 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Pff! Semislick hinten und Brakeless-Schuhe!




Stempelbremse


----------



## -N0bodY- (9. August 2014)

Dann will ich aber ne Verschleißfreie Elektrische lösung mit Energie Rückgewinnung.


----------



## mr freilauf (9. August 2014)

als absolutes optimum eignet sich auch ein behaarter hintern den man im falle einer vollbremsung einfach auf das hinterrad drückt


----------



## Pizzaplanet (9. August 2014)

Also Dynamo nutzbar als wirbelstrombremse mit EnergieRückgewinnung ;-)


----------



## PamA2013 (9. August 2014)

mr freilauf schrieb:


> als absolutes optimum eignet sich auch ein behaarter hintern den man im falle einer vollbremsung einfach auf das hinterrad drückt



Da vernachlässigt ihr jetzt aber schon wieder Frauen. Das klingt für mich nicht sehr gerecht.

An sonsten wäre ich für einen Anker mit stahlkette dran. Und in der Hochpreisigen version einen Bremsfallschirm


----------



## tobsinger (9. August 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> doch, es ist sinnvoll.
> 
> die mehrheit kann ohne zusatz das montieren was sie wollen.
> 
> ich persönlich bin auch mit einer 160er unterwegs, weil es mir reicht, und ich die 20g leichtere Scheibe am hinterrad bevorzuge



Sorry jetzt wirds absurd. Ich hoffe ihr sucht eure Klamotten nach gewicht aus Weil ihr wisst ja, es kommt aufs systemgewicht an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (9. August 2014)

... Es geht um Leichtbau. Das ist immer absurd.


----------



## Plumpssack (9. August 2014)

Wenn 25 Teile jeweils 20g leichter sind ist das Bike aber gleich wieder ein halbes Kilo leichter, lasst uns doch unsern Spass


----------



## PamA2013 (9. August 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> ... Es geht um Leichtbau. Das ist immer absurd.



Wenn man Leichtbau betreibt, dann auch konsequent, alles andere wäre absurd.


----------



## Kharne (10. August 2014)

Und genau deswegen ist Grammfeilscherei an nem ~2600€ Komplettrad vollkommen absurd.


----------



## veraono (10. August 2014)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Ergebniss hin oder her, ich finde an den XS und S Rahmen sollte vlt trotzdem PM 160 sein, vlt sind das ja sogar die 300 leute die dafür gestimmt haben. Für eine Frau um die 55 kilo ist vorne 180 hinten 160 total ausreichend und bei entsprechend weniger kraft sind 100 gramm am HR mehr als man denken sollte....Ist halt nur Schade dass damit alle die 160 wollen ausgeklammert sind.





Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, zwecklos. Wer 180 will, der hat einfach 0 (null) Verständnis für Leute, die 160 oder 200 wollen. Da gehts nicht um sinnvoll.
> I'm out.




Das Thema ist so was von absurd aber wenn wir hier schon so schön am Grammfuchsen wg. der 180mm Scheiben sind:
Was soll daran gerecht sein dass 73% hier mit einem Adapter der ~20g wiegt und der im besten Fall einen geringen optischen/technischen Nachteil hat rumfahren, nur dass eine Minderheit von 17% ebendiese ~20g sparen kann und dazu noch etwas mehr Handkraft aufwenden darf??
Das Rad wird durch diese Entscheidung ganz sicher für niemand unfahrbar, auch nicht wenn er nur 60kg wiegt, zur Not gibts genügend schwache Bremsen auf dem Markt.

Ich finde hier ist alles nötige besprochen.


----------



## Kharne (10. August 2014)

Rischtisch, @nuts: Bitte den Thread und den Budget Thread zumachen


----------



## Pintie (10. August 2014)

Tobias schrieb:


> . Vielleicht bringt ja auch jemand den -20 Adapter inkl. Flex



von Pm auf IS 

muss dann aber ohne schrauben sein damit es nicht schwerer wird.


----------



## Scili (11. August 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr sucht eure Klamotten nach gewicht aus Weil ihr wisst ja, es kommt aufs systemgewicht an.



Ja!



Kharne schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen ist Grammfeilscherei an nem ~2600€ Komplettrad vollkommen absurd.



Was hat das Budget des Komplettbikes mit der vertanen Möglichkeit zu tun, auch bei ner 10 k Ausstattungsvariante von Anfang an konsequent Gewicht an Rahmenteilen einzusparen?
Nüscht...




veraono schrieb:


> Was soll daran gerecht sein dass 73% hier mit einem Adapter der ~20g wiegt und der im besten Fall einen geringen optischen/technischen Nachteil hat rumfahren, nur dass eine Minderheit von 17% ebendiese ~20g sparen kann und dazu noch etwas mehr Handkraft aufwenden darf??



Wieso müssen 100% den Gewichtsnachteil haben, obwohl es nur 73% hätten sein müssen?
Wer mehr braucht, muss auch mehr Gewicht in Kauf nehmen. Ist doch bei Federgabeln oder auch Sattelstützen nichts anderes.

Ich freu mich für Leute, die diese 20 Gramm- Geschichte nicht kapieren. Ihr habt n einfacheres und günstigeres Leben. Aber lasst den Gewichtsfetischisten ihren Fetisch...

Danke fürs Verbauen von Möglichkeiten. (Ihr könnt nix dafür... )


----------



## tobsinger (11. August 2014)

Schön formuliert! Man könnte auch sagen, 73% haben eine optimale bremsaufnahme und nur eine kleine Minderheit muss mit 15 gr Mehraufwand leben, wird aber dafür mit bremsreserven belohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (11. August 2014)

Das könnte man beliebig fortführen: Der Rahmen wäre für 160er Gabeln entwickelt... das wollen 55% so (rein hypothetisch!).
Die Minderheit muss mit n paar Nachteilen leben, werden aber mit massig Federwegsreserven belohnt 

Interessant, wie viele bei der Zugverlegung kein Problem mit hässlicher Optik durch aussen verlegte Züge haben und bei nem mikro- 2 cm- Adapter gleich losschreien.


----------



## tobsinger (11. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Das könnte man beliebig fortführen: Der Rahmen wäre für 160er Gabeln entwickelt... das wollen 55% so (rein hypothetisch!).
> Die Minderheit muss mit n paar Nachteilen leben, werden aber mit massig Federwegsreserven belohnt
> 
> Interessant, wie viele bei der Zugverlegung kein Problem mit hässlicher Optik durch aussen verlegte Züge haben und bei nem mikro- 2 cm- Adapter gleich losschreien.



wer schreit denn hier ?! 
vllt wollen viele ja extra hässlich aussenverlegte Züge, weil sie glauben, sie können die Züge dann einfacher wechseln....


----------



## Scili (11. August 2014)

Ich wasche und schaue mir mein Bike öfter an, als dass ich Schaltzüge wechsle.

Wer schön sein will, muss leiden. Das packt das Gros einfach nicht mehr.

Viele suchen sich ja auch ihr Auto nach dem Kriterium 1 Mal im Jahr in den Urlaub fahren aus.
Auch wenn es deutlich günstiger käme, sich nen geräumigen und komfortablen Wagen für die Zeit zu mieten.

Nachvollziehen muss man das nicht können.

Es kommt wie es kommt...
Mir egal.


----------



## tobsinger (11. August 2014)

ich habs man müsste die PM sockel extra lang machen für 180mm mit seitlichen Markierungen zum Absägen auf 160mm.


----------



## Pintie (11. August 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> vllt wollen viele ja extra hässlich aussenverlegte Züge, weil sie glauben, sie können die Züge dann einfacher wechseln....



 ohje die nächste Diskussion  die war beim ICB I schon so sachlich ...

Was ich nicht verstehe:
Warum soll die Mehrheit mit Nachteilen Leben damit die Minderheit das bekommt was sie will...
Hab das mit Demokratie anders in Erinnerung.

Diktatur ist halt nur solange geil wie man selber der Diktator ist.



Scili schrieb:


> Viele suchen sich ja auch ihr Auto nach dem Kriterium 1 Mal im Jahr in den Urlaub fahren aus.
> Auch wenn es deutlich günstiger käme, sich nen geräumigen und komfortablen Wagen für die Zeit zu mieten.



auf den Bergen sind aber so wenige Wirtschaften wo man die Pferde äh Bikes tauschen kann. 

P.s. nur weil du kein Auto hast in dem man zu zweit mit bikes in Urlaub fahren kann.... oder hast du einen Dachträger ? 
Verstehe aber was du meinst. Würde die Wohnwagen leute das Geld nicht in die LKWs stecken könnten die für die Kohle lange in gute Hotels gehen und mit normalen auto fahren.


----------



## Scili (11. August 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe:
> Warum soll die Mehrheit mit Nachteilen Leben damit die Minderheit das bekommt was sie will...


Alle Optionen offen halten, halte ich immer für den Königsweg.

Können ja die Sitze in Flugzeugen 10 cm schmaler bauen, um Ticketpreise zu senken.
Warum soll die Mehrheit mit Nachteilen leben, damit die Fettsäcke das bekommen, was sie wollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (11. August 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> ich habs man müsste die PM sockel extra lang machen für 180mm mit seitlichen Markierungen zum Absägen auf 160mm.
> Anhang anzeigen 312484


Wenns nen Lackstift dazu gibt, warum nicht


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. August 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> ich habs man müsste die PM sockel extra lang machen für 180mm mit seitlichen Markierungen zum Absägen auf 160mm.



Lässige aber durchaus gruslige Idee!


----------



## tobsinger (11. August 2014)

du musst nicht glauben, dass ich für aussenverlegte züge bin oder anders oder wie auch immer, dass war nur eine interpretation eines wahlausganges.

hier schreien halt immer diesselben rum, vor und nach einem wahlgang.
wenn nach dem wahlgang eine sehr große mehrheit nicht nach Ihrem Gusto gewählt hat, dann kommen begriffe


Scili schrieb:


> Wenns nen Lackstift dazu gibt, warum nicht



wieso lackstift? das sägt der jürgen eigenhändig und fachmännisch für dich ab, wenn Du das rad bestellst. da brauchts kein lackstift.


----------



## Pintie (11. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Alle Optionen offen halten, halte ich immer für den Königsweg.



klingt für mich nach alle müssen mit einem Kompromiss leben.

oder "ein Genie kann alles aber nichts gescheit"


Scili schrieb:


> Können ja die Sitze in Flugzeugen 10 cm schmaler bauen, um Ticketpreise zu senken.
> Warum soll die Mehrheit mit Nachteilen leben, damit die Fettsäcke das bekommen, was sie wollen?


Da wiedersprichst dir jetzt irgendwie selber... Wenn man mal davon ausgeht das die Fettsäcke bei uns (noch) die Minderheit ist.


----------



## Scili (11. August 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> klingt für mich nach alle müssen mit einem Kompromiss leben.
> 
> oder "ein Genie kann alles aber nichts gescheit"
> 
> Da wiedersprichst dir jetzt irgendwie selber... Wenn man mal davon ausgeht das die Fettsäcke bei uns (noch) die Minderheit ist.


Das hste aber falsch verstanden  Ist nix anderes wie das hier beschriebene. Wir haben gegen breite Sitze gestimmt und eine (noch) Minderheit ausgeschlossen. Mit dem Kompromiss (z.B. Mehrkosten) werden alle belastet.

Ach was solls.  Beim DH- Weltcup ist Miami Bryce auf No 1! Ich hab gute Laune


----------



## discordius (11. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Alle Optionen offen halten, halte ich immer für den Königsweg.



Nein, aus meiner Sicht nicht. Allein durch die schiere Anzahl an verschiedenen Modellen auf dem Markt stehen, jedem bereits fast alle Optionen offen, da muss das ICB2.0 nicht versuchen, quasi alles abzudecken. Mir ist es lieber, die Lösungen sind durchdacht und konsequent umgesetzt, als überall kleine Kompromisse zur Wahrung möglichst vieler Optionen einzugehen. Schon die Umwerferoption stört mich daher ein klein wenig. 

Um auch einen Vergleich zu bringen: bei der Entwicklung von Unternehmenssoftware ist es mir schon häufiger passiert, dass der Kunde sich auch erst mal alle Optionen offen halten will, um ja kleine klaren, und eventuell auch harten Entscheidungen zu treffen. Dann wird mit großem Aufwand versucht, quasi alles irgendwie möglich zu machen. Nach einiger Zeit merken aber die Kunden dann doch, dass die ganzen Optionen die Software nur schwieriger zu bedienen und vor allem teurer zu warten machen, und geben dann wieder Geld aus um die selten genutzten Optionen entfernen zu lassen um die Wartungskosten zu senken.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Ach was solls.  Beim DH- Weltcup ist Miami Bryce auf No 1! Ich hab gute Laune



Und hat der net IS , zumindest wars doch am 26 Zöller so...wir sollten uns auch mal seine Zugverlegung anschauen, die muß ja gut sein 

G.


----------



## ONE78 (11. August 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> Schön formuliert! Man könnte auch sagen, 73% haben eine optimale bremsaufnahme und nur eine kleine Minderheit muss mit 15 gr Mehraufwand leben, wird aber dafür mit bremsreserven belohnt.



ich finde die 15g rechnung quatsch, das geht nur in eine richtung.

wenn man ein 160 pm aufnahme hat und mit einem adapter auf 180 kommen "muss", wiegt ein guter adapter nur 8g mehr. ok die schrauben müssen auch nen tick länger...

wenn man ne 180er scheibe fahren muss weil die aufnahme nix kleineres zulässt, muss man eben mit einer 20-40g schweren scheibe rumfahren.

wenn man nun sehr leicht ist (z.b XS rahmen) und eigentlich 160 v+h fahren will, "muss" man nun 180er fahren und das tut nicht not...


----------



## ONE78 (11. August 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe:
> Warum soll die Mehrheit mit Nachteilen Leben damit die Minderheit das bekommt was sie will...
> Hab das mit Demokratie anders in Erinnerung.
> ...



genau das ist mein problem mit der umwerferaufnahme! das ding versaut die ganze konstruktion des hinterbaus, nur weil wenige danach geschienen haben. jetzt müssen alle mit den (optischen) nachteilen leben.


----------



## Scili (11. August 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und hat der net IS , zumindest wars doch am 26 Zöller so...wir sollten uns auch mal seine Zugverlegung anschauen, die muß ja gut sein
> 
> G.


Der Vergleich hinkt! Wir wollen doch im Schnitt alle Bremsen haben. Der Josh braucht momentan anscheinend keine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (11. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt! Wir wollen doch im Schnitt alle Bremsen haben. Der Josh braucht momentan anscheinend keine


Geheimtipp der Pros enthüllt auf pinkbike:







Das geht im Übrigen auch mit 160/180er Scheiben.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt! Wir wollen doch im Schnitt alle Bremsen haben. Der Josh braucht momentan anscheinend keine



Stimmt, Bremsen sin


ONE78 schrieb:


> genau das ist mein problem mit der umwerferaufnahme! das ding versaut die ganze konstruktion des hinterbaus, nur weil wenige danach geschienen haben. jetzt müssen alle mit den (optischen) nachteilen leben.



Kurze Kettenstreben und große Reifendurchmesser sind halt mal das was man sich gewünscht hat. dann sind die Ursprünge all der Probleme. Also jetzt net wegen dem Schaltwerk rumjammern, das ist lediglich ein Folgeproblem 
Man kann halt net alles haben.

G.


----------



## tobsinger (11. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> ich finde die 15g rechnung quatsch, das geht nur in eine richtung.
> 
> wenn man ein 160 pm aufnahme hat und mit einem adapter auf 180 kommen "muss", wiegt ein guter adapter nur 8g mehr. ok die schrauben müssen auch nen tick länger...
> 
> ...



Nein und nochmal nein!
ihr könnt es noch so oft falsch schreiben, aber die differenz zwischen einer 160er und 180er Scheiben sind und bleiben 15-20gr.

Die Mehrheit bekommt PM 180 und da könnt ihr Euch auf den Boden werfen und schreien, oder beim Jü Euer wunschbike bestellen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt! Wir wollen doch im Schnitt alle Bremsen haben. Der Josh braucht momentan anscheinend keine



Eben, Bremsen sind eh überbewertet. Wir brauchen eine gut Radbalance, denn kommen wir auch mit weniger Bremsen um die Kurven  

G.


----------



## ONE78 (11. August 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> Nein und nochmal nein!
> ihr könnt es noch so oft falsch schreiben, aber die differenz zwischen einer 160er und 180er Scheiben sind und bleiben 15-20gr.
> 
> Die Mehrheit bekommt PM 180 und da könnt ihr Euch auf den Boden werfen und schreien, oder beim Jü Euer wunschbike bestellen



zeig mal nen bsp wo die dinger nur 15g mehr wiegen. also richtige scheiben und nicht son alu/carbon quatsch.
und so ein pm+20 adapter wiegt einfach mal nur 8g (z.b. trickstuff) und das ist einfach mal nur die hälfte!


----------



## Scili (11. August 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> P.s. nur weil du kein Auto hast in dem man zu zweit mit bikes in Urlaub fahren kann.... oder hast du einen Dachträger ?
> Würde die Wohnwagen leute das Geld nicht in die LKWs stecken könnten die für die Kohle lange in gute Hotels gehen und mit normalen auto fahren.


Wenn ich Urlaub mit Bikes machen WÜRDE, hätte ich einen. Wo ist das Problem? Problematischer ist die VMAX mit Dachträger. Also: PKW mieten und weniger für Miete zahlen als an Wertverlust bei der Kiste entsteht.

Wohnwagen/Mobile kauft/mietet man sicher nicht nur, um Hotelkosten zu sparen. Das haste evtl. nicht bedacht


----------



## Pintie (11. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> zeig mal nen bsp wo die dinger nur 15g mehr wiegen. also richtige scheiben und nicht son alu/carbon quatsch.
> und so ein pm+20 adapter wiegt einfach mal nur 8g (z.b. trickstuff) und das ist einfach mal nur die hälfte!


mann muss definieren in welcher richtung!

Rahmen PM 160 mit 160 scheibe ->> adapter + 180er scheibe 

ist nicht das gleiche wie

Rahmen 180 PM + rahmen absäge + 160er scheibe...

Erster Fall sind 12g Adapter + 8g mehr weil länge Schraube (und da nehme ich keine aluschrauben) + 15g mehr an Scheibe.
Ist im Ergebnis + 35g wenn der Rahmen PM 160 ist und ich 180er Fahren will.

Fall 2 Der Rahmen ist 180 Pm, aber mimimi ich will unbedingt leichter sein -> Adapter absägen = - 2g, Scheibe kleiner = -15 Schrauben könnten Kürzer -8g 
Im Ergebnis 25g weniger.

aber mal im ernst... Wenn der einzige Nachteil an einer 180er Scheibe 20-30g sind... Da schwanken Reifen in der Produktion um mehr. 
klar summieren sich 10'*20g am Radl auf. Aber man... sägt den lenker 2 cm ab dann ist das wieder drin


----------



## SofusCorn (11. August 2014)

Das ist wie bei der Homöopathie. Den Markt bedienen (edit: bezahlen) die Krankenkassen ja auch, obwohl es keinem hilft.


----------



## veraono (11. August 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> ich habs man müsste die PM sockel extra lang machen für 180mm mit seitlichen Markierungen zum Absägen auf 160mm.


 besser noch mit Sollbruchstelle zum Abknixen.




Merlin7 schrieb:


> Warum soll die Mehrheit mit Nachteilen Leben damit die Minderheit das bekommt was sie will...
> ..
> Diktatur ist halt nur solange geil wie man selber der Diktator ist.


Weil die Minderheit meint sie hätt jetzt mehr Nachteile als wie die Mehrheit wenn´s denn andersherum gwesen wär, was aber net so ist.
Aber so ists halt, jeder ist sein eigener kleiner Diktator
Und jetzt mal jut hier, spart eure Kräfte für die großen Kämpfe wie um die Bereifung, Laufräder , wenns mal wieder ums Milligramm und sowieso um Gleichheit, Gerechtigkeit, Ehre und Anstand geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (11. August 2014)

Wann stimmen wir eigentlich die Anzahl der Sitzplaetze ab? Vielleicht sollte man die Bremsen besser erst danach dimensionieren.


----------



## veraono (11. August 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Wann stimmen wir eigentlich die Anzahl der Sitzplaetze ab? Vielleicht sollte man die Bremsen besser erst danach dimensionieren.


Die Mehrheit wollte zwar einen Sitzplatz, weil man aber die kleine Minderheit, die einen zweiten Sitz forderte, nicht von vornherein ausschließen wollte, bekommt das Rad final ein zweites Sitzrohr am Hinterbau.
Einfach ein zweites Fahrrad wollte die kleine Minderheit nicht, das wäre dann einfach zu schwer geworden und hätte zuviele Kompromisse bedeutet (auch wenn durchaus auch Vorteile damit verbunden gewesen wären).


----------



## Fladder72 (11. August 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> ...bekommt das Rad final ein zweites Sitzrohr am Hinterbau...


Die Drehpunktlage wird dann so gewählt, dass man sich sehr schnell sehr nahe kommt. Fullface wird hinten dann aber Pflicht sein...


----------



## H.B.O (13. August 2014)

180 pm ? völliger quatsch, das wird dann wohl ein 3/4  fanes: frontdreieck + monster iscg + 180 pm. bis 75kg braucht kein halbwegs begabter mensch 180mm scheiben -auch nicht in den alpen (icetech, freezer etc lässt grüssen).andererseits braucht man bei einem harten 130mm hinterbau, shimano bremsen,schnellen reifen(Rock Razor etc.) und lustigen verhältnissen nur die bremse anhusten um sie zu blockieren.


----------



## Ganiscol (13. August 2014)

Ihr dürft jetzt noch 10 Minuten weinen, dann befassen wir uns mit was anderem.


----------



## dkc-live (14. August 2014)

Jaqueline tu der Peee Ehhhm underseschzig nochmal zum Abschied winken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (14. August 2014)

so, hab mich wieder im griff


----------



## mathijsen (15. August 2014)

Weiß nicht, ob es jetzt schon angesprochen wurde (da die 9 bisherigen Seiten größtenteils mit IBC-üblichem Bash-Flame-Getrolle gefüllt sind, hab ich mir das Durchackern nicht angetan), aber ist das Verhältnis von Postmount-Größe zu Scheibengröße wirklich so genormt? Hier wird immer davon gesprochen das nun also PM 7" 180er Scheibe bedeutet. Allerdings musste ich beim Umbau von der 2005er Magura Julie auf die aktuelle Deore feststellen, dass die Bremsen eben ein unterschiedliches Verhältnis von PM-Maß zu Scheibengröße hatten. Sprich: Für die 160er Scheibe hinten in Kombination mit meiner IS-Aufnahme am Rahmen brauchte ich für die Shimano einen größeren IS-PM-Adapter. (Vorne für die 180er Scheibe ebenso, auch IS.)
Adapter Julie: http://www.actionsports.de/de/kompo...dapter-qm11-fuer-160/180-vr-160-hr-is-0722425
Adapter Deore: http://www.bikehardest.net/shop/Shimano-Adapter-IS-PM-180-VR-160-HR

Hat sich das inzwischen gegeben, sodass alle Hersteller bei den aktuellen Modellen das gleiche Verhältnis verwenden, oder gibt es noch Unterschiede?
Und welchem PM-Maß entspricht jetzt mein aktueller Shimano-Adapter an IS2000 _hinten?_


----------



## Kharne (15. August 2014)

IS ist vorne 160, hinten 140mm ohne Adapter! Dagegen ist PM7" immer PM für 180mm Scheibe.


----------



## mathijsen (15. August 2014)

Aber die Tatsache, dass beide Bremsen Postmount sind und ich am gleichen Rahmen/Gabel und unter Beibehaltung der bisherigen Scheiben neue, größere Adapter brauche, zeigt ja, dass beim Bremssattel im Verhältnis zu den Postmount-Bohrungen die Kolben bei der alten Julie weiter außen liegen als bei der Deore. Gerade noch mal beide Bremssättel nebeneinander gehalten. Sieht man auch deutlich. Hier mal schnell in Paint verdeutlicht:


 

Wenn ich jetzt also einen Rahmen mit einem bestimmten PM-Maß habe und beide Bremsen jeweils ohne Adapter montiere, brauche ich für die Julie eine größere Scheibe. PM 7" ist hier also nicht bei beiden automatisch 180er Scheibe...


----------



## R.C. (15. August 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Adapter Julie: http://www.actionsports.de/de/kompo...dapter-qm11-fuer-160/180-vr-160-hr-is-0722425



Das liegt wohl an der Julie, steht ja auch in deinem Link:


> Magura Louise 2007 sowie Marta Modelle mit Postmount Sattel:
> 
> *Vorderrad:*
> 160mm Scheibe an IS2000 Gabel


vs.


> Magura Julie
> 
> *Vorderrad:*
> 180mm Scheibe an IS2000 Gabel


----------



## mathijsen (15. August 2014)

In der Tat. Nur frage ich mich: War die Julie jetzt ein "Ausrutscher" oder gibt es auch heute noch Bremsen, die auch diese weiter außen liegende Kolbenposition haben?


----------



## Pintie (15. August 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> In der Tat. Nur frage ich mich: War die Julie jetzt ein "Ausrutscher" oder gibt es auch heute noch Bremsen, die auch diese weiter außen liegende Kolbenposition haben?


nein gibts nicht.

wie Kharne sagt... PM 7" ist PM7" da passt jede aktuelle Bremse ohne adapter und 180er scheibe.


----------



## nuts (16. August 2014)

Ich mache mal zu, der Drops ist ja gelutscht. Die Energie können wir lieber ins Design stecken


----------

